# Drunk Wives Are Friskier?



## CraigBesuden (Jun 20, 2019)

There have been a lot of posts about getting wives in the mood. What about alcohol? A lot of women seem more willing when buzzing.


----------



## Tasorundo (Apr 1, 2012)

Sure, but then comes the realization that you wife only sleeps with you if she's drunk.


----------



## CraigBesuden (Jun 20, 2019)

Tasorundo said:


> Sure, but then comes the realization that you wife only sleeps with you if she's drunk.


My neighbor always loved when his wife would get drunk for this reason. Even if she was so hammered she’d throw up repeatedly. They would have sex repeatedly between her trips to the bathroom to worship the throne.

The fact that she was more willing when drunk didn’t seem to bother either of them.


----------



## Tasorundo (Apr 1, 2012)

I guess it depends on if you just want to get off, or if you want to have a mutually enthusiastic physical and emotional experience.

It is good for some of the time, but eventually, don't you want to feel desirable?


----------



## notmyjamie (Feb 5, 2019)

CraigBesuden said:


> My neighbor always loved when his wife would get drunk for this reason. Even if she was so hammered she’d throw up repeatedly. They would have sex repeatedly between her trips to the bathroom to worship the throne.
> 
> The fact that she was more willing when drunk didn’t seem to bother either of them.


But is that the only time she's willing? I think that would make a difference. If I was with someone who had to drink heavily in order to have sex with me I'd be pretty unhappy. 

Having said that, the occasional evening of alcohol and sex can be quite fun. I'm not sure I'd still want it if I drank to the point of barfing all night though. Blech.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

I never had the dilemma of worrying about whether it was the alcohol or just me... alcohol is a dead stop for my wife. One margarita and it's nitey-nite for her. Better than any sedative on the market. If we go out and she asks for a drink, that's a clear indicator she's _*not*_ thinking about getting frisky that night.

Now when she was taking testosterone, it was "katie bar the door!!" Those were good times.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

Well Craig here you are with another unfathomable query. I have no experience with this. I only have the one wife, so I have no idea what "wives" do. I don't drink fermented spirits and tend to avoid the scenes where that happens. But I have been thoroughly lectured on affirmative consent. So if you are willing to risk being accused of raping drunken, vomiting wives, by all means get them liquored up. 

A word of warning, you need to stay away from the alcohol as you experiment with this. With men "it provokes the desire, but it takes away the performance;" -WS. And you are going to need a lot of performance.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

I've heard about it and had a couple ons's when a lady was a little buzzed but Mrs. Conan has never drank alcohol since I've been with her.

I get the feeling she doesn't want to remember what she use to do when she drank and is afraid to ever do it again.

She might turn into a maniac but we have it pretty good in the bedroom so I'm good.:smile2:


----------



## skerzoid (Feb 7, 2017)

People are always looking for aphrodisiacs. Why? Alcohol is the greatest aphrodisiac there is. Do you doubt that? Sex is one of the greatest (if not THE greatest) drives in human nature. Some people have hangups, but alcohol quiets those inner voices urging caution. It gags the little "angel" on your shoulder and lets the little "devil" have free reign. Why is there even a doubt about this?


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

CraigBesuden said:


> My neighbor always loved when his wife would get drunk for this reason. Even if she was so hammered she’d throw up repeatedly. They would have sex repeatedly between her trips to the bathroom to worship the throne.
> 
> The fact that she was more willing when drunk didn’t seem to bother either of them.


Horror porn???:surprise:


----------



## CraigBesuden (Jun 20, 2019)

skerzoid said:


> People are always looking for aphrodisiacs. Why? Alcohol is the greatest aphrodisiac there is. Do you doubt that? Sex is one of the greatest (if not THE greatest) drives in human nature. Some people have hangups, but alcohol quiets those inner voices urging caution. It gags the little "angel" on your shoulder and lets the little "devil" have free reign. Why is there even a doubt about this?


Turn the lights low, play “Magic Mike,” snuggle with her, and give her a couple glasses of wine. What’s not to love?


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

I know sometimes they get frisky with the wrong dude when drinking. I've heard some ladies get very frisky after smoking mj.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

CraigBesuden said:


> Turn the lights low, play “Magic Mike,” snuggle with her, and give her a couple glasses of wine. What’s not to love?


A few months into our relationship my now wife and I were lying out by the pool.I had been given some champagne and we opened a bottle and within a few minutes she was half drunk and really coming on to me. 
I mentioned something about the bubbles going to her head and she said she “Loved bubbles” She then told me about her secret sexual fantasy and it involved a jacuzzi. 
The following morning she had forgotten our discussion, but I hadn’t. 
Within a week I had a hot tub installed and when she called over I had a bottle of champagne chilling in an ice bucket. 
That was a memorable night.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

This is dangerous and inappropriate ground.

Thread closed.


----------

